# biceps: (short head and long head) triceps: (lateral head,long head and medial head)



## kenwood (Jul 29, 2005)

what are some exercises to work them?


----------



## JayBee (Jul 29, 2005)

you want to grow 2.5 inches taller in  a month? good luck.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 30, 2005)

Judging by your stats, you are probably a beginner.  You need to be doing heavy compound pulling and pushing movements.  For the pushing movements (Which will work your triceps) I suggest flat pressing, overhead pressing, and dips.  For the pulling movements (Which will work your biceps), I suggest rows and pullups/chinups.  Honestly, that's all you really need if you adhere to the principle of progressive resistance.


----------



## JayBee (Jul 30, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Judging by your stats, you are probably a beginner.  You need to be doing heavy compound pulling and pushing movements.  For the pushing movements (Which will work your triceps) I suggest flat pressing, overhead pressing, and dips.  For the pulling movements (Which will work your biceps), I suggest rows and pullups/chinups.  Honestly, that's all you really need if you adhere to the principle of progressive resistance.




yep.  most of the olympic gymnists (who have crazy arms)  do a routine based on pullups and dips.  try doing your pullups with tempo of 8 seconds negative, 0 pause, 4 seconds positive, 0 pause.


----------

